# Train show find...... after 25 years......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

So I've been collecting for 25 years or so and this is the first time I've ever owned these 2 cars. Got them at a train show this weekend.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> So I've been collecting for 25 years or so and this is the first time I've ever owned these 2 cars. Got them at a train show this weekend.......... :thumbsup:


I find it hard to believe you actually know what you do not have. Good going - it's tough to find slots at train shows.

Joe


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

WOW, looks alot like a case that I have with the same cars in it too? GREAT FIND by the way!

Beach


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Good find Bob. Trade you a couple of beat up T-jets for them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice score!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe sez:


> ...it's tough to find slots at train shows.


True. But I'll bet that doesn't stop you from going. 

My two really good trainshow slot-finds in 15 years: 
1. Two vibrator yellow-and-tan Ford station wagons and a vibe tan police car in a jumbled box of HO autos. $.50 each, plus the effort of cleaning off the green sawdust bits still glued to the tires.

2. Just last month, an original box of my favorite Plasticville HO racing spectators, $5.

That should keep me going for another 15 years. (Good thing I like trains, too.)

As for Bob's find, well, five cars plus a pit kit, let alone _good_ cars, is the kind of bounty we can only dream of down here in central Texas. I think five is the total AFX population of Hays County outside my house. It must be great to live in the Northeast or Midwest. Congrats, Bob.

-- D


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

No way, you're still looking for pieces to add? :devil: Great find, love that Datsun. Congrats Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Very cool. Looks like the same 2 that are in this auction.

Auction Link


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Datsun update.....*

I was introduced to the seller thru an friend and he basically knew what he had with regard to scarcity. I aranged to meet up and asked about other cars and the pit kit came in too. I was hoping for the Baja and when it came too, I was pleased. I did not steal the cars and they are not perfect, but i have decent examples now. Bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

chriscobbs said:


> Very cool. Looks like the same 2 that are in this auction.
> 
> Auction Link




I seen that.

Ouch

Nice score Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice. I went to a train show yesterday. Got nothin. But like you guys say, I'll still go to the next one...

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice find Bob. I've heard of train shows having slot cars in the past. They use them as scene fillers. O gauge, 1/43 (Super Model Motoring), and HO (Vibes and T-jets).

My model railroad club is having a train show on March 20th at Borkholder Dutch Village in Nappanee, Indiana. 

One vendor in the past has had slot stuff to sell. Last year he didn't. I think I'm going to talk to the vendors this year and ask how many might have slot stuff and ask them to bring it to next year's show. 

Then I could get the word out here locally to slot heads. 

This thread has given me some ideas. 

Randy.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

chriscobbs said:


> Very cool. Looks like the same 2 that are in this auction.
> 
> Auction Link


Does anyone know if the sticker sheets in this set are the same as ones found in the Spark Bugs set and came with the mail-in Sugar Daddy? Never knew the Sugar Daddy came in a set.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

That Datsun is great!


----------

